# precipitating platinum problem



## 24kgold (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok i ran some cat converters in AR, stannous chloride test as platinum, i added ammonium chloride and the next day all i got was salts on the bottom of the beaker, what step did i miss plz help.


----------



## glondor (Jun 30, 2012)

Reading the chapter in Hoke about precipitating platinum? Just a guess.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 30, 2012)

How diluted was your solution?

Platinum solutions that are not concentrated will not precipitate.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 30, 2012)

You realize, I assume, that ammonium chloride doesn't drop the Pt as a metal powder, but as a yellow powder. What color salts do you have?


----------



## 24kgold (Jun 30, 2012)

I dropped it with aluminium first, then got the brown sponge quit a bit then back in AR and precipitated it with ammonium chloride, filtered, dried and melted it, came out good gonna test it monday on friends x-ray. I will separate pt and pd next round just wanna get basic idea down.
Question- what is the difference of using aluminium or zinc if any?


----------

